# Leash training



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

how good are the treats? Chicken, cheese?


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm using Zukes Mini Naturals, Chicken Flavor. He really loves them and will do anything for them....except move if you are holding the leash.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

might be worth a try to up the ante? chicken, cheese, hot dogs could help get over the hump. 

Fozzie balked a lot early on. I just waited him out. some days it was just torture. what I've been through with this dog!!!

(but it was all worth it today when he walked near me, OFF LEASH on a path (granted inside a big fenced area, but still....he alwys came when called).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried getting him to walk beside you trailing the leash, and only picking the leash up when he has got that idea? May work! I think pups automatically pu;; against any pressure.

Apart from that, all I can think of is even better treats, as FM says, and to pretend to be eating them yourself. That usually gets the full attention of my dogs, no matter what!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhett sounds like he is well acquainted with his leash and collar so it is time to take it to the next level.

Go outside so that you have some room to actually move. I do all my leash training on the sidewalk in front of my house. Have the puppy on your left side (always!), the leash in your right hand and a treat in your left. You are not going to lure the puppy with the treat, but you will offer it when he is doing what you want him to do. Make sure that there is some slack in your leash.

Once in place, give the walk command in an excited, up-beat voice," Let's walk!" Step out with your left foot. Look ahead, not at the dog. Keep moving forward. WHERE YOU GO... SO MUST PUPPY GO. If the puppy follows you (does not matter how far behind as long as the leash in not taut), then PRAISE! Tell him in a happy, excited voice as you walk, "You are just the smartest boy ever!!!!" You can reach down and offer the treat, but keep walking and don't look back at him. Happy, happy, happy! You can not be too excited at this point. (My neighbors think I'm a bit weird.)

Now, if he does not follow along and the slack in the leash gets taken up, just keep walking. Remember..... WHERE YOU GO... SO MUST PUPPY GO. He may pull or even cry, but just ignore it. Keep looking and walking forward. I find that little tugs on the leash are more effective than just dragging because it gets the puppy's feet moving. The instant the puppy is moving on its own (does not matter how far back he is) then PRAISE!!!!! "You are just the smartest boy ever!!!!" The puppy will soon learn through cause and effect: I can walk and be a star or a can resist and be dragged along.

The single biggest mistake I see people make is they turn back and look at the puppy. Fight the urge to drop that left shoulder and look back. For whatever reason doing this changes the energy flow and it will stop a puppy or cause it to resist more. If you want to sneak a peek, do so by looking down and under your arm as you offer a treat.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with being insanely happy sounding does help. Anyone around you will think you are nuts, but it gets puppy excited and they start moving.

If you are doing this inside I would also suggest going outdoors. The outdoors is much more interesting than being inside and perhaps him wanting to sniff around a bit will help him get moving.

With Sagan on his first trip outside I actually let him just walk around and I held on to his leash and followed him just so he could get the idea of letting me hold the other end. Eventually I started making him go where I wanted to go and the transition was flawless. 

I was lucky with him though..he's a natural at leash walking. He doesn't pull and will naturally sit down when I stop and look up at me as if waiting for his next command. While leash training once your pup is up and moving around I would encourage that behavior..stopping and sitting at your side when you stop. I make all my dogs do it at street corners and before crossing.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

DITTO CBRAND. do it on a sidewalk so it's NOT comfy to park and let mom drag you (like it is on the grass) and just go walk. lots of praise for any forward movement. 

Usually takes just a day or so and voila the dog is walking


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice. I went and bought a properly fitting collar for him and have a pocket full of treats and i'm heading out front. Wish me luck!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

It actually went better then expected Cbrand. I only worked with him for about 5 minutes because it was about to start raining. I stayed up beat and used a happy and excited voice. I showed him the treats and said let's walk and just started moving. He didn't drag his but and he was moving his feet but at the same time I was pulling him along. I stopped every 20 ft of so and told him to sit which he did and I praised him, gave him a treat and said let's walk again. In the house and back yard he was really fighting me and would plant his but and not move. I totally get why you said to do it on the side walk. He got lots of praise and lots of treats and for the first time he willingly went up the front porch and followed me in the house. 

Thank you Cbrand (And all you others that posted) for the great advice. I'll keep you all posted on his progress!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Great! I bet today will go even better. Sounds like he had already developed a habit of resisting, so it may take just a bit more time to retrain and get him going.

When you are walking, remember to use a series of soft little tugs. If you are pulling with a constant pressure it will cause the puppy to want to resist more.


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

I just wanted to thanks everyone for the advice. Rhett is doing great on a leash now. I stays beside me and prances along quite happily. Everyone I meet comments on him and last night I even had some guy hang out of his truck and tell me how well behaved he is. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes! I tried Cbrand's method in my back yard. Its really big and we have concrete paths in a circle. I put Lucy on her leash and started walking, she started walking forward right away. When she lagged back I looked straight ahead and kept on going - and she kept on going too. I did have to do a couple of little pops but she never dug her feet in like before. Then I made a big fuss "good girl, what a good girl". 

I didn't have a clicker, but I have one now and I am going to start using that. I think I will use little bits of satin ball for her treats, she loves those. I also bought some chicken wieners, they are supposed to be less greasy in your pocket than the other kind. Haven't tried them but she will probably like them and loads less messy than bits of satin ball.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Happiness. Good job you two!


----------



## Yushimi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm I must try this out because my puppy refuses to walk. He just sits there. That's it. 

It's been driving me nuts!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Lucy's favourite treat is Beef Pill Pockets! Well, those and anything that she can retrieve from the garbage - usually bits of envelopes or plastic bags - anything that can't go in the recycling boxes. 

It does work though. I just put the leash on her and walk away without looking back. Its even working in the house, whereas at first she just put the brakes on.


----------

